# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Moeheid

## boomer

Herkend iemand deze klachten. Zo ontzettend moe heb het gevoel of ik mijn lichaam voort moet slepen vooral in de ochtend s,avond gaat het meestal weer wat beter misschien komt het door het weer en heb een zeer drukke tijd achter de rug en veel stress herkend iemand dit.

----------


## Agnes574

beste boomer,
kan goed zijn dat je 'lente-moe' bent,zoals ze op tv nu zoveel een reclame over maken...in Belgie dan toch...
maar die drukte en stress zullen ook tekenen en signalen afgeven nu aan je lichaam;effe de rem er op en goed uitrusten!!
Blijven je klachten aanhouden ga dan eens bij je huisarts langs aub,
door bijv een eenvoudig bloedonderzoek en gerichte vragen kunnen zij je waarschijnlijk heel goed helpen!
Sterkte,grtjs Agnes

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey, 

Dat je zo moe bent, zal zeker iets te maken hebben met die stress en drukte die je de laatste weken gekend hebt. Het zou ook kunnen dat je een tekort aan vitaminen of een te lage bloeddruk hebt. Als het blijft aanslepen zou ik toch eens een dokter raadplegen. Maar het kan zoveel oorzaken hebben. 
Ik heb er ook al een tijd last van. In ieder geval, een spoedig herstel.

xxx
Sandra

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Boomer,

Misschien omdat je zo'n stress en drukte had en het nu minder druk/stressig is, klapt je lichaam wel in, dat nu pas je vermoeidheid zich kan tonen.
Mijn vader werkt het hele jaar door op zijn zomer vakantie en wat andere vrjie dagen na. Als hij van januari tot juli volop werkt (normale werktijden, heel veel overwerken, daarnaast cursussen ed) dan is hij in juli tijdens zijn 1e week vakantie zo moe dat hij alleen maar op bed ligt, de 2e week kan hij wel dingen doen en dan de 3e week 'is hij er weer'. Ik probeerde altijd zoveel mogelijk min vader te helpen en hem te zeggen dat hij niet zoveel op zijn hals moet halen en tegenwoordig luistert hij ook  :Smile:  Dus dit jaar was het voor het eerst beter  :Smile: 

Groetjes Luuss

----------

